# Conexión de DVD a Home Theatre



## Sinalea

*Hola, quería hacerles una consulta que seguramente será muy tonta, pero digamos que no entiendo demasiado. ops:

Veamos, por dónde empezar. Tengo conectado mi Reproductor de DVD al Home Theatre. El tema es que el sonido no sale bien en 5.1 como tendría que salir. Hoy doy vuelta el DVD y me doy cuenta de que tiene más conectores para 5.1. 

http://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn4746oc9.jpg

Yo nada más tenía conectados los RCA en "Audio Out FR FL". Y salía el sonido por todos los parlantes, pero sin el efecto 5.1. ¿Pero qué pasa con el resto de los conectores de los parlantes traseros, el central y el subwoofer?

El Home simplemente tiene "DVD Audio IN y punto".

http://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn4750wy1.jpg

No entiendo cómo tengo que conectar todo para que el 5.1 funcione bien. No sé qué cables tendría que usar, nada. Tanto el DVD como el Home tienen una entrada óptica. ¿Eso me serviría de algo?

Disculpen las preguntas tan estúpidas, pero la verdad que no entiendo. Espero que me puedan ayudar.

¡Muchísimas gracias!*


----------



## capitanp

Podrias probar con la salida Stereo out de tu dvd ML y MR y ver si el home decodifica el 5.1
cçacordate que los otros 3.1 canale pueden venir codificados en las salidas estereo

Saludos


----------



## Sinalea

*Suena exactamente igual que conectado como lo tenía antes. ¿No debería estar todo eso conectado en el DVD? ¿Los parlantes frontales, traseros, central y el subwoofer?*


----------



## Apollo

Hola Sinalea:

Por la forma en que tienes (o tenías) conectadas las salidas (Audio L y R), obtienes una "mezcla" del 5.1 (suponiendo que seleccionaste el audio 5.1 de la película), dependiendo de la calidad del DVD esta mezcla puede ser de buena o mala calidad. Pero sólo se utilizan dos bocinas.

Ahora el problema que veo es que tu no cuentas con un amplificador "Home Theater", la segunda foto parece ser de un equipo Modular AIWA, lo que significa que sólo tienes disponibles 2 entradas (dos bocinas), te faltarían las demás para poder escuchar la gama completa de audio.

Pero comentas que el amplificador tiene una entrada optica, ¿es el mismo de la foto?

El sonido en 5.1 significa que tienes cinco bocinas más un SubWoofer a las salida:

En la primera foto que dejaste, se ven claramente las salidas:

1.- "Sub" es para el SubWoofer (Sistema de graves).
2.- "Cen" para la bocina central (Voz y sonidos incidentales).
3.- "Sl y Sr" para las bocinas traseras izquierda y derecha (Sonido trasero).
4.- "Fl y Fr" para las bocinas delanteras izquierda y derecha (Sonido frontal).
5.- "Coaxial" salida digital codificada.
6.- "Optical" salida digital codificada

Dependiendo del tipo de Home Theater que tengas, hay tres formas de conectarlos:

1.- Utilizando las salidas analógicas:
     Conectas los seis cables (Sub, Cen, Fl, Fr, Sl y Sr) a las correspondientes seis entradas
     del amplificadorficdor "Home theater" 5.1.

2.- Utilizando la salida "Coaxial"
     Conectas un solo cable tipo RCA desde la salida "Coaxial" hacia la entrada "Coaxial" del
     amplificador "Home Theater" 5.1.

3.- Utilizando la salida "Optical"
     Es exactamente la misma señal que tienes en "coaxial", pero esta se transmite de forma
     óptica hacia la entrada "Optical" del amplificador "Home Theater" 5.1.

En algunos modelos de DVD, necesitas activar primero las salidas digitales para poder hacer uso de ella, las salidas analógicas siempre están diponibles a menos que puedan desactivarse desde el menú del equipo.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## Sinalea

*Muchísimas gracias por tu explicación, Apollo. Ahora sí entiendo bien cómo son las conexiones. El Home sí es un sintoamplificador, es un Sony STR-K670P, pero no tengo idea de por qué tiene solamente esas entradas. ¬.¬

Por suerte pude conectarlo por la salida coaxial y ahora anda perfecto.

¡Muchas gracias!  *


----------



## gonpa

hola yo tambien tengo una duda muy tonta jeje ops: q ya puse en otro post pero recien veo este q estan en el tema 

yo estoy armando un home cinema para el dvd y tiene 4 satelites un center y un sub.y lo q quiero saber es como son las salidas FL FR SL SR si cada una tiene una señal diferente o son como yo creo q son:

FL FR  mono 

SL SR mono 

y 

FL SL estereo

FR SR estereo.tenieno dos lados izquierdos y dos derechos? son asy estas salidas o cada una tiene alo diferente  jeje bueno ejala me digan como es esto por que asy puedo seguir diseñando el pre para el home y 
ahhhhhhhhh me olvidava estas salidas salen preamplificadas?


----------

